# grain vs grain free



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

What's better, grain or grain free....???


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of us here prefer grain free, I think.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Grain free for mine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Grain free here also. Grains are just fillers and can cause health problems.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Agreed. My female had serious allergies to the grains


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Grains are fine if your pup does well on them. 

I've switched to grain free mainly because one of mine had been getting ear infections constantly....and after switching...now he doesn't.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> Grains are fine if your pup does well on them.
> 
> I've switched to grain free mainly because one of mine had been getting ear infections constantly....and after switching...now he doesn't.


This exactly. There are some grains out there that are not harmful or just a filler. However, some dogs are allergic to several grains, including good ones.

Venus is allergic to grains, as well as gluten and starch, so we have to watch what kind of kibble we buy. It has to be grain free, but it can't be high in white potato content or she'll break out in hives. She does best with canned or raw, but she hates canned food and is very picky with meat. Meat is super expensive around here, so a majority of her meals are kibble.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Deffinately grain free and if you can get with both grain free and gluten free its the way to go.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Grain free! But a good quality food with grains isn't all bad! My DIL (she doesn't have chis) feeds both! She has one dog that needs the grains. She buys Natures Logic and Acana grain free. But in general, I feel grain free is best. Also the less preservatives the better. Check out Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Grain free. Did a lot of research on this when changing my boys from Royal Canin. Best moderately priced food that I could come up with here in England was Canagan. Mine love it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If it's grain free, how can it not be gluten free? Just wondering.


----------

